# fernandina fishing report



## saltedogg (Mar 6, 2006)

hi guy and gals well the fishing last weekend was slow the best thing that i got was a sun burn. all joking aside we caught 7 whiting and one pomp 14''an 2 sharks.the pomp are starting to run it was abit cool still but fun. but sand flea are small but we had a good day of fishing it was better then work!!!!!the pier was closed but we surf fished about 300 yds. from the pier


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello there S-dog,

Good to see a report from my neck of the woods.(I'm in Waycross)

Are you referring to the pier at Ft. Clinch, or Amelia by the Sea??? I'm about to start hitting the South End and Crady Bridge pretty soon... 

Lookin' for some new action!


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*Pompano!*

Glad to see they are starting to show up. Will be that way the last week in March. Hope the water temp is in the 68-70 range by then. Have heard of some good whiting being caught. Hope it keeps getting better.


----------



## PullMyFinger (May 29, 2005)

Saltedogg,

Glad to hear somebody's catching something around here! I fished the north end of the beach this Saturday for a couple of hours and went home empty-handed. Awesome to hear you hooked a pomp! I'll be out again next weekend for sure.


----------

